# [USA] US-Ermittler gehen gegen Liberty Reserve vor



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article116605117/US-Justiz-sprengt-weltweiten-Geldwaesche-Ring.html


> In einer international koordinierten Aktion gegen Cyber-Kriminalität haben US-Ermittler einen weltweit agierenden Geldwäsche-Ring gesprengt. Im Mittelpunkt stand dabei eine in Costa Rica ansässige Geldtransferfirma, am Dienstag geschlossen wurde.


Bei der Firma handelte es sich um "Liberty Reserve", eine Firma, die auch in der deutschen Cyber-Unterwelt eine gewisse Rolle (ge)spielt (hat).


> Laut der Anklageschrift wurde die digitale Währung kurz LR genannt. Die Kunden eröffneten ein Konto bei Liberty Reserve und mussten dazu nur einen Namen, eine Adresse und ein Geburtsdatum angeben. Die Firma habe keine Versuche unternommen, die Angaben zu prüfen. Für die Kunden sei es leicht gewesen, ihre wahren Identitäten zu verschleiern.
> Sobald ein Kunde ein Konto hatte, konnte er mit seinem Bargeld LR-Einheiten von Händlern kaufen, die für den Umtausch Gebühren nahmen. Anschließend konnte der Kunde mit der digitalen Währung handeln und sie am Ende wieder in Bargeld umtauschen - an einem völlig anderen Ort der Welt.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/li...gigantischem-geldwaescheskandal-a-902442.html
A.B., der Chef von LR (ein eingebürgerter Costaricaner mit ukrainischen Wurzeln), wurde in Spaien verhaftet.

http://cafe4eck.blogspot.de/2013/05/liberty-reserve-owner-arthur-budovsky.html
http://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Polizei-sprengt-internationalen-Geldwaesche-Ring-article10721751.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/may/28/liberty-reserve-arthur-budovsky-arrested-spain
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/29/n...erators-accused-of-money-laundering.html?_r=0


> This was really PayPal for criminals


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...charged-with-money-laundering-conspiracy.html
http://www.coindesk.com/liberty-reserves-lessons-dont-take-liberties/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/28/liberty_reserve_titsup/

Deutsche Ermittlungsbehörden täten gut daran, sich bei den US-Kollegen schlau zu machen, ob da nicht die eine oder andere auch hierzulande nützliche Information abfallen könnte 

weitere Hintergründe zur Geschichte:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_Age


> On July 27, 2006 the New York County District Attorney's office announced the indictment of A. B. and V. K. for allegedly violating Article 13-B of New York State Banking Law, after a six month sting operation that began in January 2006.
> B. and K. declared their innocence saying "We believe this is a legitimate business practice, which does not require a state license."
> Represented by I. N., they were found guilty and sentenced to five years in prison. The sentence reduced to five years probation.
> B. subsequently fled the country and founded Liberty Reserve to perform a similar service as Gold Age.


 
s.a. "E-Gold"
http://www.wired.com/politics/law/news/2001/03/42745

Unter einem seiner Akas (E.P.) findet man den Herrn A.B. bereits hier
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/alt.fraud/usz8aTLoNB8



> Oldest, safest and most popular payment processor operating in Costa Rica
> and serving millions all around a world.
> Store your funds privately in gold or any currency.
> 1. Pharma HYIP Replica Adult WoW Games. High Risk Merchant Accounts.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2013)

Hier ist das indictment, Link führt zur Seite von Krebsonsecurity

Link ersetzt
http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/libertyindict.pdf


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...es-bezahlsystem-liberty-reserve-a-902464.html


> Kriminelle Kunden in aller Welt wickelten bei Liberty Reserve ihre schmutzigen Geschäfte ab: Die US-Justiz hat den bislang wohl größten Geldwäscheskandal aufgedeckt. Cyber-Betrüger sollen über das Online-Bezahlsystem mehr als sechs Milliarden Dollar versteckt haben. Es funktionierte verblüffend einfach. ...
> Wie funktionierte das Ganze? Wer Geld über LR abwickeln wollte, musste demnach nur Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum nennen - ohne jegliche Prüfung. Eine E-Mail-Adresse habe gereicht. Über ein komplexes System aus "mehrfachen Schichten der Anonymität" sei die Herkunft der Gelder dann verschleiert worden. B. und seine mutmaßlichen Komplizen hätten derweil saftige Gebühren abgesahnt.
> Manche Kunden hätten sogar ganz offen "kriminelle Spitznamen" angegeben, etwa "Russland-Hacker". Ein Undercover-Agent habe ohne Probleme ein Konto unter "Joe Schwindler" einrichten können, Verwendungszweck: "Für Kokain."


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2013)

Das Problem, Kriminalität zu fördern, haben aber viele Zahlungssysteme. Unter den "bösen Zahlungsdienstleistern" gibt es halt nur "besonders böse". "Western Union" oder andere sind auch nicht ganz ohne und viele Betrügereien laufen auch über Prepaidkarten und anderes. Trotzdem ist jeder Schlag gegen die Kriminellenfinanzierung eine positive Nachricht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...iberty-reserve-ersetzen-koennte-a-902496.html


> Mit der Online-Währung Liberty Reserve wurde offenbar illegal Geld in Milliardenhöhe über das Internet verschickt - jetzt sitzen die Betreiber in Haft. Mit Bitcoin geht das Überweisen weiter. Und es gibt keine zentrale Schaltstelle, die stillgelegt werden könnte.
> (...)
> ...fehlt den Behörden ohne zentrale Anlaufstelle die Möglichkeit zum großen Schlag.


Wenn die Internetgemeinde Anonymität will, muss sie Kriminalität akzeptieren. Wenn die Staatsgewalt der Internetgemeinde eine Einschränkung der Anonymität verkaufen will, muss sie Ermittlungskonzepte haben. Eigentlich ganz einfach 

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2013-05/liberty-reserve-bitcoin-vergleich


> Anschließend mussten sie, um ihr Konto mit LR aufzufüllen, Geld in "harten" Währungen an Drittanbieter senden. Diese Drittanbieter waren laut Anklageschrift "in der Regel nicht-lizensierte, nicht-regulierte Geldübermittler aus Malaysia, Russland, Nigeria und Vietnam", die ebenfalls keine Kundendaten sammelten.
> (...)
> Wollte ein Kunde einen Händler oder Dienstleister – nach Angaben der Behörden in New York waren das vor allem Auftragshacker, Drogenhändler und Verkäufer von gestohlenen Kreditkarten-Daten – in LR bezahlen, ging auch das nur indirekt über die Drittanbieter. Liberty Reserve kassierte jeweils ein Prozent des überwiesenen Betrags, höchstens jedoch 2,99 Dollar, und wenn auch noch die Account-Nummer des Nutzers verschleiert werden sollte, kamen 75 US-Cent dazu. Bei solchen Transaktionen war überhaupt nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen, wer etwas gekauft hatte.


 
U.a. wird Liberty Reserve in der Anklageschrift vorgeworfen, dass man mit gestohlenen oder erfundenen Daten Accounts eröffnen konnte - nuja, das gilt bei einigen deutschen Providern von Internetseiten auch (paypal-deutschland.de usw.). Da könnte man auch mal Abhilfe schaffen, ohne dass man in Costa Rica aktiv werden müsste...
https://www.google.de/search?num=10...q="liberty+reserve"+exchangers+site:gulli.com
Noch etwas zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die Internetgemeinde Anonymität will, muss sie Kriminalität akzeptieren. Wenn die Staatsgewalt der Internetgemeinde eine Einschränkung der Anonymität verkaufen will, muss sie Ermittlungskonzepte haben. Eigentlich ganz einfach




Du übersiehst dabei, dass mittlerweile eine laute Minderheit der Meinung ist, keinerlei Einschränkung der Anonymität akzeptieren zu müssen. Wir dürfen uns dahingehend noch auf einiges gefasst machen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Mai 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...iberty-reserve-ersetzen-koennte-a-902496.html


> Mit der Online-Währung Liberty Reserve wurde offenbar illegal Geld in Milliardenhöhe über das Internet verschickt - jetzt sitzen die Betreiber in Haft. Mit Bitcoin geht das Überweisen weiter. Und es gibt keine zentrale Schaltstelle, die stillgelegt werden könnte.
> ...
> Mit Hilfe von Liberty Reserve ließ sich bis vor kurzem noch Geld über das Internet verschicken. Am Wochenende haben Ermittler den Zahlungsdienstleister stillgelegt, die Betreiber sollen sich wegen illegaler Geldwäsche verantworten. Denn zum Geschäft von Liberty Reserve gehörte auch, die Herkunft von Zahlungen zu verschleiern. Das habe Kriminelle geradezu angezogen, heißt es in der Anklage.
> Auch wenn Liberty Reserve nicht nur von Kriminellen genutzt wurde, sondern auch von Menschen in Ländern, in denen Firmen wie PayPal oder Western Union keine oder nur eingeschränkte Dienste anbieten: Staaten wollen wissen, wer wem welches Geld schickt. Es könnte sich dabei ja um Schwarzgeld handeln, um Einnahmen aus kriminellen Geschäften oder um Finanzierung von Terrorismus.


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2014)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> "Western Union" oder andere sind auch nicht ganz ohne


http://www.westernunion.de/de/consumer-protection/consumer-protection.page?


			
				Western Union schrieb:
			
		

> Wir nehmen die Tatsache, dass aus kriminellen Handlungen stammende Gelder über unser Netzwerk transferiert werden, sehr ernst und betreiben großen Aufwand, um diesem Missbrauch entgegen zu wirken:


no comment....


----------

